# R-com



## blazinblake (Apr 16, 2013)

I was thinking of buying a rcom mini because I want something small do you think they are good incubators?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

blazinblake said:


> I was thinking of buying a rcom mini because I want something small do you think they are good incubators?


They're great for starters. Worked at an elementary for a while, kids loved them. Easy viewing, successful hatches, great little guys!


----------

